# Norris Bay Pack



## hunt91

Looking for some information on the Norris Bay Pack. Are they still in existence? I know Tackle Town used to carry them in RP, but I never make it down that way.


----------



## Fishsurfer

Try calling Tackle Town (361-729-1841. http://www.rockporttackletown.com/fishing.html) and see if they will ship it to you. I have had one for about twenty years and use it every time I wade fish. Keeps your lures out of the water and gives easy access. Fly fishing chest packs have been around longer, if you can't find a Norris pack look at those.

Call
Send SMS
Call from mobile
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## Sisco Kid

I called, Norris Bay Packs haven't been around in 5 years.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxem

*retired*

Mr. Norris retired a few years back. Closed down the canvas shop he owned. Your best bet is to post wtb and see if anyone has an old one for sale. That's how I found my wife's. Mine is probably 12 years old and though faded still strong as new. I have spoke to Mrs. Norris a couple years back trying to buy the pattern but no luck.


----------



## Gulf Coast Ag

*Sling Pack*

If I can make a suggestion, buy a Simms or similar sling pack. I just recently bought one and it is the best purchase I have made for fishing in decades. The Simms comes in two sizes and I bought the smaller sized for easier access and maneuverability. They are a little expensive but well designed and well made. Easily worth the money in my opinion. Has straps to keep the bag secure while casting and the way it rotates from your back to your chest leaves the pack in a good position to not dump tackle into the salt and has a work surface.

I also bought some laboratory plastic bottles to securely store gulps in without dumping the juice into the bag. Works great.

I bought the "Headwaters" sling pack.


----------



## Sisco Kid

That's a real nice pack for the price. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Comeback

ForeverLast just introduced a new Tote.
http://www.foreverlastonline.com/Chads-Tackle-Tote_p_128.html


----------



## Backcast

JoeI have .let me know if interested.


----------



## Backcast

Let's try that again. I have one and will have to hunt for it. Let me know if interested.
Joe


----------



## Khal_Drogo

Any chance anyone has a Norris Bay Pack up for sale?


----------



## habanerojooz

Comeback said:


> ForeverLast just introduced a new Tote.
> http://www.foreverlastonline.com/Chads-Tackle-Tote_p_128.html


I use this product because it works very well.

IMO, the double saddle bags idea worn over your shoulders is better than a side wearing messenger style single bag that drops down into the water. I get twice the carrying capacity with two storage areas and all lures remain 100% dry. The single side wearing slings are awkward and inefficient compared to this method.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieangler

How adjustable are the straps on the saddle bags? I have found that something like this is usually too close to my neck to be comfortable when I have a slight resting area above my waist. I am looking at a sling now, as I am tired of a belt. 

As far as slings go:
I looked at fishpond large, simms ambi, kastking pondhopper, and Okuma zero sweep. I ordered them all and got them here at the house to look through. For flyfishing, the Simms and Fishpond would have been fine. For conventional wading, they were too small to fit a full size tray, and would only fit one wading belt sized tray. The Ambi features on the Simms were nice, if you want to go over either shoulder. I am normally a Simms fan, but I don't think they make anything that will work for me in this area currently.

So far, the roomiest slings seem to be the Kastking (in a God awful orange) and the Okuma zero sweep in a dark grey. The Okuma is the winner on looks, but they both look like they can hold plenty of stuff, as both will hold 2 or 3 trays and a beer or two. They both have places to attach your pliers and clip in your net, if you use one. I'm still trying to choose between them before I decide which one to send back. Concerning prices, the Kastking is around $45 and the Okuma runs about $130 but seems to have a bit more organization options, as it has an interior pouch, with a separated pocket, which is completely flat, if you choose not to use it. I am leaning towards the Okuma because the Kastking, while almost as functional, has a slightly thinner strap, and for an Aggie, that orange is as ugly as all get out!

After I pick one and get a trip or two in, I will post up my review.

Also, I am 6 foot 1, 270, and I was wondering if I would have issues with the straps being too small or too short. Both the Kastking and Okuma bags have straps that seem like they fit where they should, with some extra room for expansion.


----------



## habanerojooz

The straps are not adjustable on the saddle bag Foreverlast units. I understand what you're saying but I think you just need to try one on. They do not hug up against your neck or face. IMO, it is a much better functional design for keeping your lures out of the water.

Those other slings you showed would probably get wet on me unless I cinched it tight across my chest and wore the bag up near the top of my back to keep it from hanging in the water. If I'm in water over my waist, I can see that bag getting wet. The Foreverlast saddle bags do not get wet when I'm in water over my waist. The saddle bags stay dry the entire time.

The slings have more space for sure. I try not to over pack when wading. I'm only in the water for an hour or so, shorter if they're not biting. There's only so many baits I can (or want to) throw in that wading period. A small Plano box for my treble hook baits, a few bags of plastics, and some jig heads are all that I wade with.


----------



## Rberto

If anyone can get a message to Norris, tell him I still have his bag he made for me when we worked at canyon lake water company together. I just cleaned it out today and still looks new. It was made in 99-2000


----------



## Doppler

Have you checked out the landers gear bags? They are tough tough tough and designed to be rinsed with all the gear inside - pretty innovative for a gear bag, wading livewell instead of stringer or bait holder, or anything else really. We used one for carrying groceries on and off the boat for an offshore trip - check it out 

Landersfishing.com


----------



## Doppler

check out the landers bags from landersfishing.com


----------



## Happy husband happy wife

Would you be willing to sell your Norris Bay Pack? My husband has had his forever. Just this last weekend it flew out of the boat he was riding in and someone else picked it up before they could get to it. I am trying to replace his pack. That pack meant more to him then all of his gear that was in it. If you are willing to sell yours, do you know where I can get one for him?


----------



## ALAZANMAN

Does anyone have a picture of one? I may be able to replicate it or something close to it.


----------



## stiles

Pics here:

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38831


----------



## Coastal Fishing Gear

ALAZANMAN said:


> Does anyone have a picture of one? I may be able to replicate it or something close to it.


You can check out the Wade Right belt. Not exactly the same but serves the the same purpose getting gear up out of the water while still offering good back support and tackle options. Check out www.waderight.com.


----------

